# Upgrading diesel or gas?



## Shorty (May 1, 2006)

We currently have a 32', '94 Class A with 106,000 miles on it
If I follow through with the 'upgrade itch', should it be diesel or gas?
We tow a Wrangler and carry 2 kids and 2 dogs


----------



## Kirk (May 2, 2006)

Upgrading diesel or gas?

To me there are two parts to this question. First is the budget? If you are looking at new, the price difference for equal quality of coach will be about $35K. The second part is how will you use it? Gas engines tend to deal with occasional use better, but a diesel will have a longer lifespan. If you expect to put more than 150K miles on this chassis a diesel may start to return the initial cost. Of course, with a diesel you can get things like air ride & brakes which are not available on gas chassis. It just is not a simple question.


----------



## hertig (May 2, 2006)

Upgrading diesel or gas?

From what I've heard, diesel tends to be better at getting big loads up hills.  I sure hope so, cause my gas engine sure didn't like it


----------



## Shorty (May 2, 2006)

Upgrading diesel or gas?

Thanks!
I agree with the pulling power of the diesel. Cost, yup that comes into play, but I never realized that a gas would deal with the ocasional use better. 
We usually put about 7-8000 miles a year on the coach. Is this considered occasional? :question: 
I drove one again the other day and it was wonderful. No noise, smooth ride, no hump to crawl over.
When you're 6'6", you have to either find one with no slide...or the slide location has to be back far enough to allow the seat to go all the way back.
I'm not planning on getting into a new one...just kickin' tires on used ones


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 3, 2006)

Upgrading diesel or gas?

That driver seat problem is what kept us away from Class A's (in our price range).  I couldn't believe how stupid rediculous some manufacturers were/are when designing(?) the driver position!  If you travel, do you not drive?  

One coach even had the normal seat back position over-vertical with the seat all the way back.  And not all of them were because the slide was in the way.  I got the impression that there were two different groups competing for square footage.


----------



## hertig (May 3, 2006)

Upgrading diesel or gas?

'Occasional usage' doesn't have much to do with how many miles, but more to do with how long it sits between usage.  As I understand it, a diesel prefers a 100 mile run once a month or more.  (Don't forget the generater either   )

I'm 6'6" and the Inspire seat goes so far back even with a slide behind it, that I can't reach the wheel   .  With the seat far enough forward to comfortably reach the wheel, there is plenty of legroom.  Plus, plenty of room above my head while walking around in the unit.  Of course, I whack my head on the TV every so often...


----------



## Shorty (May 3, 2006)

Upgrading diesel or gas?

Country Coach people must've had engineers that were tall  
That is a nice lookin' coach.
I do try to run mine 1-2 times a month when not in use. The more I think about it...I may just stay with what I have :disapprove: 

Maybe the RV rescue www.rvrescue.com people will give me a call and redo mine like they did that 84 Winnibago :bleh: 

After listening to you and some others...gas may be better for me till I go full time.


----------

